# Hello from Detroit



## LatinXCombo (Sep 14, 2021)

Trumpet player from way back, self-taught piano player with a Yamaha keyboard who ended up buying a copy of Logic after a friend remarked, "You know those ports on the back of your keyboard are MIDI -- you can plug that into your Mac and do some cool stuff..." Haven't looked back since. 

Spending a lot of time lately with AM Trumpets & Trombones, this new Moog 15 VST I just picked up and few other things...


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome to VI-Control, @LatinXCombo.
Have fun/Chime right in

*I have a hardware Moog (a Subsequent37) and have really been meaning to check out that Moog 15 VST--I think I recently received an email from the company announcing it. Looks to be very cool!


----------



## LatinXCombo (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks, @Double Helix. I am disturbingly ignorant of Moog, analog or digital, at the moment, but trying to learn fast. It definitely feels like it can create more of the sounds I'm looking for versus the stuff that shipped with Logic. Seems to be processor-intensive, though - the more I play with it and do different things the more I find myself bouncing off the "overload warnings"....


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 15, 2021)

Just saw this about the Moog Model 15 VST (being on Windows, I am out of luck for the time being):








Moog’s Model 15 synth now runs as a VST plugin, meaning that Ableton Live owners can use it, too


On the downside, there’s still no Windows support




www.musicradar.com


----------



## LatinXCombo (Sep 16, 2021)

Didn't realize it was MacOS only. That's rare.

It is available for iOS/iPadOS (iPad is decent, I can't imagine trying to use it on a phone is very enjoyable, though.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi @LatinXCombo - good to meet you.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Sep 30, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Just saw this about the Moog Model 15 VST (being on Windows, I am out of luck for the time being):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, after playing with it a few weeks, it is a bit of a resource hog. I'm on a 2018 Mac Mini i7 / 16GB and if you get into playing around with it, it can drift into overload / out of sync errors all by itself at times. When I tried integrating with a large-ish preexisting work in Logic, I pretty much had to set up a separate project, do what needed to be done there, then bounce it and import the AIFF file into the main project. 

Not the end of the world, though, and I do like the sounds. 

It is nice, that you get both the VST and the iOS/iPadOS app with the purchase price, it is fun to play around with my daughter on our iPads with it.


----------

